# Forum Update Coming...



## PDX_Doug

*! COMPATIBILITY ALERT !​
We are currently experiencing significant compatibility issues between the new software and some Microsoft Internet Explorer browsers. If you are experiencing issues, please let me know what you are seeing and what operating system and browser (including version) you are using. I am working to get this resolved as soon as possible.

In the mean time, if you are able, please try Firefox on a PC or Safari on a Mac, as they seem to be working fine.

Thank you for your patience,
Doug*


*
Coming soon to a computer screen near you...*
*
New and Improved Outbackers.com Forum Software!*​
I wanted to let you guys and gals know that in the next couple of days (probably today or tomorrow) we will be upgrading the forum software to the latest version from Invision, and it's going to look a little different. Most obviously, the default 'skin' (how the pages look) has changed. Personally, I think it's a nice update. Still simple and clean, but freshened up quite a bit. There will also be some pretty cool new features that come with the upgrade and I will get into those more when it comes on line.

This upgrade represents a clean sheet re-write of the software though, so there may be some lingering glitches to deal with. The version was initially released about three months ago and I held off on making the change until it had proven itself to be stable. Invision has just released it's third bug fix for the version and it now looks like it's at a point that we are safe to make the change. If you do find any bugs, please let me know and I will pass the information on to Invision. They are very good about working through this kind of thing so I am confident they will get any remaining issues sorted out sooner rather than later.

Please also be aware that when the new version does go live, there may be some changes to the format that will not necessarily remain once I get a chance to get in and do some tweaking and configuration. Unfortunately when a new version first comes up, everything is set to default settings and then it's a bit of a scramble to get everything arranged the way it's supposed to be. So, don't panic if you don't see the Outbackers logo at the top of the page right away, or if the home page does not look right. We will get it all sorted out in due course.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for keeping us updated Doug.









Looking forward to seeing/using some of the new features.


----------



## BlueWedge

I hate change. j/k

Seriously though, I hope the transfer/upgrade goes smoothly. (just noticed - you need to update your sig photo )


----------



## tdvffjohn

Outbackers.com..............always improving


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Happy Smooth Sailing! and no







allowed! Thanks for all you do and know that we appreciate your time and efforts that allow us addicts to stay addicted


----------



## Sayonara

Good Stuff !! Thanks for the continual support Doug !!
Cant wait to see how things look.


----------



## hautevue

New versions of software can be a real bear to tweak. Best wishes, and thank you for letting us know of the upcoming upgrade. I'm sure it will be worth the inevitable questions "where did 'x' go?"!!!

regards,

Hautevue


----------



## hyewalt34

Once again, thanks for all your time and work!

Walter


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

I know we keep saying this, but it cannot be said too much. "THANKS DOUG FOR EVERYTHING YOU DO FOR US." We are behind you all the way.

Robert


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thanks Doug!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Group Hug for Doug!







ok, you men can handshake but we know you wanna hug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wow! this is cool! took a few to figure out how to get my own messages though!


----------



## Camping Fan

Imagine my surprise and dismay when I clicked on this thread to see what was coming .......... and got an error message that the data base was not available!














That must have been the moment when the change was happening, as I had read a different thread prior to getting the error message. Glad to see Outbackers is back up and running already, didn't have time for the withdrawal shakes to get tooooo bad.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Glad to see Outbackers is back up and running already, didn't have time for the withdrawal shakes to get tooooo bad.








[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yeah, that didn't take long at all. I can see I do have my work cut out for me though, as there is a lot of configuration to do!
Everybody please be patient!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

absolutely!







or they might suffer the wrath of


----------



## clarkely

Nice!!! I just logged on ..............at first i thought i had been redirected.............Then I read and realized and my gasp went away (was worried something had happened at first)

I like the darker Blue.........I am sure some getting used to but it looks good and i am sure its an improvement!! Sweet!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Maybe it's just me and my weirdo vista program, but some of the posts are BIG!!!!!!!! I feel like I'm in Willy Wonka's chocolate factory freaky boat r i d e . . . . . . .


----------



## clarkely

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah, that didn't take long at all. I can see I do have my work cut out for me though, as there is a lot of configuration to do!
> Everybody please be patient!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I will be patient







Just get the active topic page back as soon as humanly possible..........i won't be able to click on and stay current as quickly until it is fixed..........which means i will either be on less or get less work done.........


----------



## PDX_Doug

clarkely said:


> Yeah, that didn't take long at all. I can see I do have my work cut out for me though, as there is a lot of configuration to do!
> Everybody please be patient!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I will be patient







Just get the active topic page back as soon as humanly possible..........i won't be able to click on and stay current as quickly until it is fixed..........which means i will either be on less or get less work done.........








[/quote]

I'm working on that one. In the mean time if you look in the upper right area of the page, there is a "View New Content" link. If you click that it will take you to the active topics page. You will also find some tabs that allow you to see things like new members, blog entries, etc.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## john7349

The "Back to Top" button appears only at the bottom left and not to the left of each post as before. Not earth shaking or anything...


----------



## Carey

Sitting here in bfe, burns, or. The forum looks great Doug! Im a slow broadband cell connection and its as fast as the old on hs broadband cell connections.

I like it! Thanks Doug, this will help me out a bunch! I bet others will like it to if they happen to be away from a good connection.

Carey


----------



## clarkely

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah, that didn't take long at all. I can see I do have my work cut out for me though, as there is a lot of configuration to do!
> Everybody please be patient!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I will be patient







Just get the active topic page back as soon as humanly possible..........i won't be able to click on and stay current as quickly until it is fixed..........which means i will either be on less or get less work done.........








[/quote]

I'm working on that one. In the mean time if you look in the upper right area of the page, there is a "View New Content" link. If you click that it will take you to the active topics page. You will also find some tabs that allow you to see things like new members, blog entries, etc.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

THANKS DOUG!!! You The Man!!!
Asked, answered, and fixed .......... can i ask you for an algorithm that would assist mein asessing the probability of what balls will b epicked in the Lottery









Right now i am really impressed.......with Lottery numbers i would be eternally grateful









Seriously......THANKS!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> Yeah, that didn't take long at all. I can see I do have my work cut out for me though, as there is a lot of configuration to do!
> Everybody please be patient!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I will be patient







Just get the active topic page back as soon as humanly possible..........i won't be able to click on and stay current as quickly until it is fixed..........which means i will either be on less or get less work done.........








[/quote]

I'm working on that one. In the mean time if you look in the upper right area of the page, there is a "View New Content" link. If you click that it will take you to the active topics page. You will also find some tabs that allow you to see things like new members, blog entries, etc.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

THANKS DOUG!!! You The Man!!!
Asked, answered, and fixed .......... can i ask you for an algorithm that would assist mein asessing the probability of what balls will b epicked in the Lottery









Right now i am really impressed.......with Lottery numbers i would be eternally grateful









Seriously......THANKS!!
[/quote]

Love the multiple colors in the quoted section of a reply.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Maybe that Majic Eraser can get the bugs off of the new "invision software". It looks like the front of my outback after a trip down 95 just after the mayflies come out to mate ... very "buggy"


----------



## hyewalt34

Very nice Doug! I like it!!!

Walter


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Love the multiple colors in the quoted section of a reply.
[/quote]

yes! Very cool!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I'm noticing something weird- when I go to the "reply" button for a topic, the entire screen left justifies- meaning that the screen smashes to the left, and is in essence one big long column. When I move my mouse to the left, the screen corrects. Go back to the right, everything goes left.
On another note, I do like that when you click on a topic, it automatically goes to the first unread post. Overall, VERY NICE!!!


----------



## CamperAndy

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'm noticing something weird- when I go to the "reply" button for a topic, the entire screen left justifies- meaning that the screen smashes to the left, and is in essence one big long column. When I move my mouse to the left, the screen corrects. Go back to the right, everything goes left.
> On another note, I do like that when you click on a topic, it automatically goes to the first unread post. Overall, VERY NICE!!!


Must be fixed mine does not change no matter where I put the cursor.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

since the upgrade, I have been using the new look with my laptop and Vista.So far it's functioning flawlessly.I am scared to go to the Desktop which has Windows XP







. Has anyone had the opportunity to use both?
I love the new program Doug!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I found that I can go to the top of the post, and hit the reply button and that works OK. The other oddity is that both Doug and Andy's posts are gigantic- there nothing at the bottom of their post, but blank page- until I get to the signiture. No one else's post are big like that.


----------



## CamperAndy

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I found that I can go to the top of the post, and hit the reply button and that works OK. The other oddity is that both Doug and Andy's posts are gigantic- there nothing at the bottom of their post, but blank page- until I get to the signiture. No one else's post are big like that.


I have not seen that so I can not comment on it. Can you do a search of other moderators posts and see if it is a common issue with admins?


----------



## larry

Love the bright colors, a real wake-up in the morning. Works great with Windows XP.


----------



## Camping Fan

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> since the upgrade, I have been using the new look with my laptop and Vista.So far it's functioning flawlessly.I am scared to go to the Desktop which has Windows XP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Has anyone had the opportunity to use both?
> I love the new program Doug!


The site is working fine on my laptop with Windows XP.









Windows 7 will be coming out next month, and my old and increasing *SLOW* desktop may be replaced. Any anticipated problems with compatibility with Windows 7 Doug?


----------



## Camping Fan

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> On another note, I do like that when you click on a topic, it automatically goes to the first unread post. Overall, VERY NICE!!!


Nice find







I was missing the "new response" orange boxes and wondering if they would reappear. Cool, they're not needed anymore.


----------



## Camping Fan

Camping Fan said:


> On another note, I do like that when you click on a topic, it automatically goes to the first unread post. Overall, VERY NICE!!!


Nice find







I was missing the "new response" orange boxes and wondering if they would reappear. Cool, they're not needed anymore.








[/quote]

I've also noticed that when there are unread posts in a thread the little folder on the left is a brighter and darker color, when you've read all the current posts in a thread the folder is a lighter color.


----------



## clarkely

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, that didn't take long at all. I can see I do have my work cut out for me though, as there is a lot of configuration to do!
> Everybody please be patient!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I will be patient







Just get the active topic page back as soon as humanly possible..........i won't be able to click on and stay current as quickly until it is fixed..........which means i will either be on less or get less work done.........








[/quote]

I'm working on that one. In the mean time if you look in the upper right area of the page, there is a "View New Content" link. If you click that it will take you to the active topics page. You will also find some tabs that allow you to see things like new members, blog entries, etc.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

THANKS DOUG!!! You The Man!!!
Asked, answered, and fixed .......... can i ask you for an algorithm that would assist mein asessing the probability of what balls will b epicked in the Lottery









Right now i am really impressed.......with Lottery numbers i would be eternally grateful









Seriously......THANKS!!
[/quote]

Love the multiple colors in the quoted section of a reply.
[/quote]

I do get a little worried when i see the Rainbow Coalition of colors............. All Kidding aside i like the diferent colors.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

CamperAndy said:


> I'm noticing something weird- when I go to the "reply" button for a topic, the entire screen left justifies- meaning that the screen smashes to the left, and is in essence one big long column. When I move my mouse to the left, the screen corrects. Go back to the right, everything goes left.
> On another note, I do like that when you click on a topic, it automatically goes to the first unread post. Overall, VERY NICE!!!


Must be fixed mine does not change no matter where I put the cursor.
[/quote]

Thats why I posted what I posted about the bugs; mine is doing the same thing, some of the posts go on and on, continously blank, others have all the charicters scrunched to the left column; it is very difficult to read. Overall the colors are nice, though. Thanks for the effort, I know patience is required. <BTW> I am using Vista Home Premium 32 bit + MS Explorer 7.0... on this Machine DOUG: on my other machine, I run Win XP Professional 32 bit + MS Explorer 6.0 and the forum either locks up Explorer (explorer not responding)when I click on the thread anouncing the software upgrade or it crashes Explorer all together. The Forum ran fine before on all my machines.

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug

I am definitely seeing some major issues with Internet Explorer, including what has been mentioned here. Last night using Safari on my Mac, I had no issues whatsoever. This morning on my PC running IE6 it's a mess (including locking up the program). When I switched over to Firefox on the same machine, every thing is good again, so it certainly appears to be an Internet Explorer issue.

I will see what Invision can do about this, or if there are settings in the IE browsers that need to be tweaked.

Hang tight!
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Windows XP and Firefox on Desktop, all is well!

BTW- Laptop is Vista and Firefox. Not even gonna mess with Internet Explorer, it crashes enough on it's own.


----------



## Camping Fan

PDX_Doug said:


> I am definitely seeing some major issues with Internet Explorer, including what has been mentioned here. Last night using Safari on my Mac, I had no issues whatsoever. This morning on my PC running IE6 it's a mess (including locking up the program). When I switched over to Firefox on the same machine, every thing is good again, so it certainly appears to be an Internet Explorer issue.
> 
> I will see what Invision can do about this, or if there are settings in the IE browsers that need to be tweaked.
> 
> Hang tight!
> Doug


I normally use Firefox on my laptop with Windows XP, and that is working fine since the transition. I'm writing this reply using IE8, and everything seems fine so far, IE8 has not locked up on me. It may be that the older versions of IE have compatibility problems.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Camping Fan said:


> I am definitely seeing some major issues with Internet Explorer, including what has been mentioned here. Last night using Safari on my Mac, I had no issues whatsoever. This morning on my PC running IE6 it's a mess (including locking up the program). When I switched over to Firefox on the same machine, every thing is good again, so it certainly appears to be an Internet Explorer issue.
> 
> I will see what Invision can do about this, or if there are settings in the IE browsers that need to be tweaked.
> 
> Hang tight!
> Doug


I normally use Firefox on my laptop with Windows XP, and that is working fine since the transition. I'm writing this reply using IE8, and everything seems fine so far, IE8 has not locked up on me. It may be that the older versions of IE have compatibility problems.








[/quote]

Thanks for the note. This is the kind of info we are going to need to be seeing to get this sorted out.

At this point, then, it looks like the problems may be limited to IE7 and earlier?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> I am definitely seeing some major issues with Internet Explorer, including what has been mentioned here. Last night using Safari on my Mac, I had no issues whatsoever. This morning on my PC running IE6 it's a mess (including locking up the program). When I switched over to Firefox on the same machine, every thing is good again, so it certainly appears to be an Internet Explorer issue.
> 
> I will see what Invision can do about this, or if there are settings in the IE browsers that need to be tweaked.
> 
> Hang tight!
> Doug


I normally use Firefox on my laptop with Windows XP, and that is working fine since the transition. I'm writing this reply using IE8, and everything seems fine so far, IE8 has not locked up on me. It may be that the older versions of IE have compatibility problems.








[/quote]

Thanks for the note. This is the kind of info we are going to need to be seeing to get this sorted out.

At this point, then, it looks like the problems may be limited to IE7 and earlier?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
that's what it looks like. I have IE 8 on the desktop but haven't tried to, no need to cuz FFox is working great! if it ain't broke.....


----------



## PDX_Doug

We just made a few tweaks that seem to have cleared up many of the issues that have been noted so far. From where I sit, the home page (Portal) is still messed up in IE6, but the squished posts and lockups seem to be dealt with. (Knock on wood!).

If you were having problems earlier, please let me know if they are still present or not. And, if you continue to have other issues, let me know so we can attack them. Thanks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan

PDX_Doug said:


> We just made a few tweaks that seem to have cleared up many of the issues that have been noted so far. From where I sit, the home page (Portal) is still messed up in IE6, but the squished posts and lockups seem to be dealt with. (Knock on wood!).
> 
> If you were having problems earlier, please let me know if they are still present or not. And, if you continue to have other issues, let me know so we can attack them. Thanks!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yes, the formatting is a bit off, but it's basically working now.


----------



## BigBadBrain

I notice that the member number is gone. I always kind of liked that.

The 'click to configure post options' is certainly not as handy as the check boxes when posting.

Overall it 'feels' pretty darn smooth.

Thanks Doug!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Working fine with Win 7 Ultimate.


----------



## bbwb

Seems to be working okay for me on IE8...One thing that would be nice is after one makes a post, it automatically takes you back to the previous page. It is a little hard to navigate back to the topics page.
Otherwise looks good.

bbwb


----------



## Camping Fan

Site still works fine with the WebOs on my Pre!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Doug;
You musta got out the big" Majic Eraser" 'cuz It's seems to be working fine now; both on Vista Premium/ IE 7.0, and on the XP Pro/ IE 6.0 OS/browser combos... thanks and take a couple "at-a-boys" outta petty cash


----------



## BigBadBrain

Members number is back! Wow, that's responsive!!!

I did get a hiccup when I tried to change my signature line to remove the first line. Couldn't quite figure it out but I think my images were too large even though they conformed to the standard.


----------



## Jelly Donut

I think the site looks great! Now, I just have to get used to it! Very nice!


----------



## Nathan

On more problem for ie6. When you try to insert a link, the pop up box is 1/2 off the screen so you have to do it blind.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I have been snooping around the forum, and all (I hope I didnt jinx it) seems to be good! I think this would be a record. Only one day to work out the bugs- Good job! In my old job, when quarterly computer version upgrades came around, we were sure to deal with tests and patches for 4-5 days afterward. And just when everyone got used to it? Quarterly update! (I did get a ton of OT though, so I guess I shouldn't complain...)


----------



## Darj

No problems running on Firefox here. Looks good.


----------



## Y-Guy

Why is anyone still running IE 6? It's known to be a non-standard browser, anyone in web development cringes when they see how many people still use it. Time to upgrade to FireFox or IE 7 or 8.


----------



## Nathan

Y-Guy said:


> Why is anyone still running IE 6? It's known to be a non-standard browser, anyone in web development cringes when they see how many people still use it. Time to upgrade to FireFox or IE 7 or 8.


Well, I considered complaining to our IT department that they should upgrade the company's browser so I could visit more external websites, but then I thought better of it.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I like to let software linger awhile, while the bugs get fixed. IE 7 is buggy; forget IE 8. I still use XP Pro for the same reason that a lot of people do. XP Pro is on my Business Machine because it is more stable than Vista; forget Windows 7. That is why I use IE 6; it is more stable than IE 7 or IE 8.
I tried using Netscape as I used it for years but Bill G. doesn't Like Netscape so he tries real hard to make it and his OS's incomptible. + As newer and newer apps and Os's get released they are mostly designed to be Multimedia oriented rater than just reliable. I really don't need Multimedia, If I want to listen to a tune I throw on an old record







; if I want to watch a movie I pop a tape in the Sony Betamax


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Why is anyone still running IE 6? It's known to be a non-standard browser, anyone in web development cringes when they see how many people still use it. Time to upgrade to FireFox or IE 7 or 8.


Because my laptop is owned by my company and they won't allow the change do to security.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Where is the link to jump to our messages?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Edit to my "where is the message link" question.

It is under you screen name in the upper right.

While I was online just know, I got a message from Doxie, it came up in a very nice nice box (big improvement over the previous box) with options to read now or later.

Great looking stuff Doug...I really like the update to the software.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where is the link to jump to our messages?


Click on your screen name in the upper right, and then choose Messenger.
But be prepared... It's a lot different!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Edit to my "where is the message link" question.
> 
> It is under you screen name in the upper right.
> 
> While I was online just know, I got a message from Doxie, it came up in a very nice nice box (big improvement over the previous box) with options to read now or later.
> 
> Great looking stuff Doug...I really like the update to the software.


Never mind!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Where is the link to jump to our messages?


Click on your screen name in the upper right, and then choose Messenger.
But be prepared... It's a lot different!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

any chance we can get our message folders restored? It appears all the folders I created to sort messages have been removed and now all my messages are back in the main Inbox.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where is the link to jump to our messages?


Click on your screen name in the upper right, and then choose Messenger.
But be prepared... It's a lot different!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

any chance we can get our message folders restored? It appears all the folders I created to sort messages have been removed and now all my messages are back in the main Inbox.
[/quote]

I will look into that, Jim.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Doug, the only issue I've run into (that I haven't been able to solve) is in modifying my signature.

I'm trying to delete the line with the TT/TV info as that is now on the left. (Also change "17" pigeons to "20") When I make the changes & try to save, it tells me that all of the photos, including the Emoticon, are too big, as well as stating that I can only us "x number of urls", "x number of lines of text", and "X number of photos". Not only does it not define "x", but the signature is already there - as is - I'm not adding anything.


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Doug, the only issue I've run into (that I haven't been able to solve) is in modifying my signature.
> 
> I'm trying to delete the line with the TT/TV info as that is now on the left. (Also change "17" pigeons to "20") When I make the changes & try to save, it tells me that all of the photos, including the Emoticon, are too big, as well as stating that I can only us "x number of urls", "x number of lines of text", and "X number of photos". Not only does it not define "x", but the signature is already there - as is - I'm not adding anything.


I will look into that, Judi.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Loving using my Blackberry with the new update,Very nice indeed!


----------



## Nathan

wolfwood said:


> Doug, the only issue I've run into (that I haven't been able to solve) is in modifying my signature.
> 
> I'm trying to delete the line with the TT/TV info as that is now on the left. (Also change "17" pigeons to "20") When I make the changes & try to save, it tells me that all of the photos, including the Emoticon, are too big, as well as stating that I can only us "x number of urls", "x number of lines of text", and "X number of photos". Not only does it not define "x", but the signature is already there - as is - I'm not adding anything.


Same problem here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Doug, the only issue I've run into (that I haven't been able to solve) is in modifying my signature.
> 
> I'm trying to delete the line with the TT/TV info as that is now on the left. (Also change "17" pigeons to "20") When I make the changes & try to save, it tells me that all of the photos, including the Emoticon, are too big, as well as stating that I can only us "x number of urls", "x number of lines of text", and "X number of photos". Not only does it not define "x", but the signature is already there - as is - I'm not adding anything.


Same problem here!
[/quote]

Me too...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug, the only issue I've run into (that I haven't been able to solve) is in modifying my signature.
> 
> I'm trying to delete the line with the TT/TV info as that is now on the left. (Also change "17" pigeons to "20") When I make the changes & try to save, it tells me that all of the photos, including the Emoticon, are too big, as well as stating that I can only us "x number of urls", "x number of lines of text", and "X number of photos". Not only does it not define "x", but the signature is already there - as is - I'm not adding anything.


Same problem here!
[/quote]

Me too...
[/quote]

I'm working on it!


----------



## PDX_Doug

The signature issue has been fixed. You guys should be able to edit to your hearts content now.
236 down... 752 to go!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> The signature issue has been fixed. You guys should be able to edit to your hearts content now.
> 236 down... 752 to go!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


You da' man Doug!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Y-Guy said:


> Why is anyone still running IE 6? It's known to be a non-standard browser, anyone in web development cringes when they see how many people still use it. Time to upgrade to FireFox or IE 7 or 8.


Up until last month we still ran TRS-80's. When we asked for an update, they gave us TRS-80 II's. I'm afraid of the next upgrade.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Why is anyone still running IE 6? It's known to be a non-standard browser, anyone in web development cringes when they see how many people still use it. Time to upgrade to FireFox or IE 7 or 8.


Up until last month we still ran TRS-80's. When we asked for an update, they gave us TRS-80 II's. I'm afraid of the next upgrade.
[/quote]

You should be grateful for the upgrade to the TRS-80 II from the TRS-80. I mean come on you get a full height Shugart 8'' drive with a capacity of 500k which is a lot compared to the 87k offered by the TRS-80. It is also possible to connect up to 4 floppy disk units, so you could have *2MB *disk space on-line. What more could you possibly ask for?


----------



## jnk36jnk

[/quote]

You should be grateful for the upgrade to the TRS-80 II from the TRS-80. I mean come on you get a full height Shugart 8'' drive with a capacity of 500k which is a lot compared to the 87k offered by the TRS-80. It is also possible to connect up to 4 floppy disk units, so you could have *2MB *disk space on-line. What more could you possibly ask for?
[/quote]

As one who is barely computer literate, I can only say "_HUH_!!"


----------



## N7OQ

I can't get on the "I like it band wagon". It gived me a headache, and it is chunky. What was wrong with the old software? I noticed that if I'm typing a message and I hit the wrong thing and it leaves the page and them I hit back arrow everyting i typed it gone, the old software didn't do that. I'm sure over time I will get use to it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I dunno. What are we going to do with all those memorex high cap cassette tapes?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I dunno. What are we going to do with all those memorex high cap cassette tapes?


----------



## clarkely

I am not sure uif this was asked or covered..........

On Edit you do not get all of the Choices, for example..........you can't choose to center or bullet text on a post edit, you can on an original post, all options are available.

I only use Mozilla as far as what browser i experienced this in.

Hope that helps..........I like the new format!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> I am not sure uif this was asked or covered..........
> 
> On Edit you do not get all of the Choices, for example..........you can't choose to center or bullet text on a post edit, you can on an original post, all options are available.
> 
> I only use Mozilla as far as what browser i experienced this in.
> 
> Hope that helps..........I like the new format!!


I see them just to the left of the box with all the emotion icons (below the spell check icon).


----------



## Y-Guy

Is it just me or has the post count totally tanked since the change over?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Is it just me or has the post count totally tanked since the change over?


They sure have. Think people are still weeding through the changes.


----------



## CamperAndy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is it just me or has the post count totally tanked since the change over?


They sure have. Think people are still weeding through the changes.
[/quote]

Guys you are normally camping on the weekend and do not see that EVERY weekend the post count slows way. Wait until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## PDX_Doug

clarkely said:


> I am not sure uif this was asked or covered..........
> 
> On Edit you do not get all of the Choices, for example..........you can't choose to center or bullet text on a post edit, you can on an original post, all options are available.
> 
> I only use Mozilla as far as what browser i experienced this in.
> 
> Hope that helps..........I like the new format!!


In the past you had to make a choice of doing a 'Quick Edit' or a 'Full edit'. Now the software just chooses the quick edit option by default. You will now find a 'Use Full Editor' button next to the 'Save Changes' button. If you click on that, you will get all the options, including bullets and alignment.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer

Not sure if it's been asked, answered yet, but how do I know what threads I have already read? With the old software, I could go to the "Today's Active Topics" and I could tell which threads (updated threads were in bold type) I was up to date on. How can I tell now?

EDIT: Never mind, I see that when you read a thread, the folder turns a lighter shade of color.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug....when attaching a picture via a link, the pictures are not being resized like before. They are now REALLY big. Is this something I need to configure on my side or something on the server?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug....when attaching a picture via a link, the pictures are not being resized like before. They are now REALLY big. Is this something I need to configure on my side or something on the server?


Jim, could you point me to a specific example of this?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Doug....when attaching a picture via a link, the pictures are not being resized like before. They are now REALLY big. Is this something I need to configure on my side or something on the server?


Jim, could you point me to a specific example of this?

Thanks,
Doug
[/quote]

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=28142&pid=365072&st=0&#entry365072


----------



## H2oSprayer

When I open the "Today's Active Topics" page, what's with the black lines that I see after random threads?


----------



## jdpm

I give-up. I am having a terrible time trying to navigate this new format. I do not like it at all. I thought I was fairly computer literate! I cannot find my friends list, photo gallery, etc. I belong to 3 other on-line forums - all similar in format - all siliar to the previous Outbackers site. Oh, well. phillip


----------



## wolfwood

jdpm said:


> I give-up. I am having a terrible time trying to navigate this new format. I do not like it at all. I thought I was fairly computer literate! I cannot find my friends list, photo gallery, etc. I belong to 3 other on-line forums - all similar in format - all siliar to the previous Outbackers site. Oh, well. phillip


Phillip, the items you reference can be found by clicking on your name (or the arrow next to it) in the upper right hand corner of your screen.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> I give-up. I am having a terrible time trying to navigate this new format. I do not like it at all. I thought I was fairly computer literate! I cannot find my friends list, photo gallery, etc. I belong to 3 other on-line forums - all similar in format - all siliar to the previous Outbackers site. Oh, well. phillip


Phillip, the items you reference can be found by clicking on your name (or the arrow next to it) in the upper right hand corner of your screen.
[/quote]

You can also click on the icons below your name (if you have post) to see some of that info.


----------



## burleson

I've been remiss in getting into the forum for the past few weeks... I came back, and thought I hit the wrong item in my favorites.
Hopefully all the changes become familiar with a little clicking around, but I like the new look.


----------



## BigBadBrain

A couple of notes on things I've encountered using Firefox:

The spell check doesn't like contractions very much. It eventually recognizes them (after hitting enter at the end of a paragraph) but not right away. MINOR issue.

New Content isn't exactly reliable for showing ALL the new posts since your last visit. I had a couple of threads that I'd been in and out of that had new posts but didn't show on the New Content list. I only noticed this was happening when I went looking for a thread I'd started that had gotten three new posts but wasn't shown in the new content list. (I looked in New Content first and didn't find it so went to look it up on the forum page and found that it had three new posts.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BigBadBrain said:


> A couple of notes on things I've encountered using Firefox:
> 
> The spell check doesn't like contractions very much. It eventually recognizes them (after hitting enter at the end of a paragraph) but not right away. MINOR issue.
> 
> New Content isn't exactly reliable for showing ALL the new posts since your last visit. I had a couple of threads that I'd been in and out of that had new posts but didn't show on the New Content list. I only noticed this was happening when I went looking for a thread I'd started that had gotten three new posts but wasn't shown in the new content list. (I looked in New Content first and didn't find it so went to look it up on the forum page and found that it had three new posts.
> 
> BBB


I believe the "View New Content" page shows new content within the last 24 hours.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hmmmm... I would have thought it was different than the Home page 'Today's Active Topics' link.

IS there a way to see what has been posted since your last visit even if it was more than 24hrs ago?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> Hmmmm... I would have thought it was different than the Home page 'Today's Active Topics' link.
> 
> IS there a way to see what has been posted since your last visit even if it was more than 24hrs ago?


..that would be great. Isn't that how is was on the prior version?


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmmmm... I would have thought it was different than the Home page 'Today's Active Topics' link.
> 
> IS there a way to see what has been posted since your last visit even if it was more than 24hrs ago?


..that would be great. Isn't that how is was on the prior version?
[/quote]
How on earth could you wait 24 hours between postings?!?!









I know Jim couldn't.....


----------



## BigBadBrain

interesting - the New Content list includes stuff from 9am yesterday and doesn't change much through the day. So, the 24hr thing doesn't seem to be working that way after all. Still, there are new posts since that time that don't show up. Very odd.

EDIT: AH-HA! I checked the 'Today's Active Posts' button on the home page and it DOES give the last 24 hours (rather than since midnight this morning - in other words: posts on this date which is what I expected). So. Well, that doesn't really help figure out the 'new content' link does it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Hmmmm... I would have thought it was different than the Home page 'Today's Active Topics' link.
> 
> IS there a way to see what has been posted since your last visit even if it was more than 24hrs ago?


..that would be great. Isn't that how is was on the prior version?
[/quote]
How on earth could you wait 24 hours between postings?!?!









I know Jim couldn't.....








[/quote]

Only when I'm flying somewhere or out camping bro'


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmmmm... I would have thought it was different than the Home page 'Today's Active Topics' link.
> 
> IS there a way to see what has been posted since your last visit even if it was more than 24hrs ago?


..that would be great. Isn't that how is was on the prior version?
[/quote]
How on earth could you wait 24 hours between postings?!?!









I know Jim couldn't.....








[/quote]

Only when I'm flying somewhere or out camping bro'
[/quote]

Alright, I think I have this thing sorted out...

The "View New Content" button shows all new content since the last time you visited the board, no matter how long ago that was. But here's the rub... The last time you visited is the last time you were logged off of Outbackers, not the last time you browsed to another site or closed your browser. Here is a little experiment you can try. Check the "View New Content" page. Close your browser, open it back up, go to Outbackers and check the "View New Content" page again. It will be the same. Now try signing out first, then repeat the procedure. When you log back in and check "View New Content", it will be empty (unless someone happened to post in the time you were logging off and back on.

I believe this is in fact how the old version was as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> The "View New Content" button shows all new content since the last time you visited the board, no matter how long ago that was. But here's the rub... The last time you visited is the last time you were logged off of Outbackers, not the last time you browsed to another site or closed your browser. Here is a little experiment you can try. Check the "View New Content" page. Close your browser, open it back up, go to Outbackers and check the "View New Content" page again. It will be the same. Now try signing out first, then repeat the procedure. When you log back in and check "View New Content", it will be empty (unless someone happened to post in the time you were logging off and back on.
> 
> *I believe this is in fact how the old version was as well.
> *
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yep...that is how it worked before.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Oregon_Camper said:


> The "View New Content" button shows all new content since the last time you visited the board, no matter how long ago that was. But here's the rub... The last time you visited is the last time you were logged off of Outbackers, not the last time you browsed to another site or closed your browser. Here is a little experiment you can try. Check the "View New Content" page. Close your browser, open it back up, go to Outbackers and check the "View New Content" page again. It will be the same. Now try signing out first, then repeat the procedure. When you log back in and check "View New Content", it will be empty (unless someone happened to post in the time you were logging off and back on.
> 
> *I believe this is in fact how the old version was as well.
> *
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yep...that is how it worked before.
[/quote]

Not for me with the old version. I would simply close my Firefox browser (without logging out) and the next time that I stopped by Outbackers, I would be greeted will all the posts since my last visit. No need to sign in or out before. I guess that was the "good ol days"


----------



## Camping Fan

H2oSprayer said:


> The "View New Content" button shows all new content since the last time you visited the board, no matter how long ago that was. But here's the rub... The last time you visited is the last time you were logged off of Outbackers, not the last time you browsed to another site or closed your browser. Here is a little experiment you can try. Check the "View New Content" page. Close your browser, open it back up, go to Outbackers and check the "View New Content" page again. It will be the same. Now try signing out first, then repeat the procedure. When you log back in and check "View New Content", it will be empty (unless someone happened to post in the time you were logging off and back on.
> 
> *I believe this is in fact how the old version was as well.
> *
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yep...that is how it worked before.
[/quote]

Not for me with the old version. I would simply close my Firefox browser (without logging out) and the next time that I stopped by Outbackers, I would be greeted will all the posts since my last visit. No need to sign in or out before. I guess that was the "good ol days"








[/quote]

That's what I did viewing the old version of the site with Firefox, and is what I'm still doing now and it seems to be working fine. Granted, I'm not sure I've gone more than 24 hours between checking for new posts since the change to the new version for the site.


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> interesting - the New Content list includes stuff from 9am yesterday and doesn't change much through the day. So, the 24hr thing doesn't seem to be working that way after all. Still, there are new posts since that time that don't show up. Very odd.
> 
> EDIT: AH-HA! I checked the 'Today's Active Posts' button on the home page and it DOES give the last 24 hours (rather than since midnight this morning - in other words: posts on this date which is what I expected). So. Well, that doesn't really help figure out the 'new content' link does it.


Check your settings....in the pull-down list at your name. Scroll to the bottom of the page (Search Settings) and check how its set....says something like

1. Show all new content since I last logged in

or

2) Show only entries I haven't read yet.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Camping Fan said:


> The "View New Content" button shows all new content since the last time you visited the board, no matter how long ago that was. But here's the rub... The last time you visited is the last time you were logged off of Outbackers, not the last time you browsed to another site or closed your browser. Here is a little experiment you can try. Check the "View New Content" page. Close your browser, open it back up, go to Outbackers and check the "View New Content" page again. It will be the same. Now try signing out first, then repeat the procedure. When you log back in and check "View New Content", it will be empty (unless someone happened to post in the time you were logging off and back on.
> 
> *I believe this is in fact how the old version was as well.
> *
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yep...that is how it worked before.
[/quote]

Not for me with the old version. I would simply close my Firefox browser (without logging out) and the next time that I stopped by Outbackers, I would be greeted will all the posts since my last visit. No need to sign in or out before. I guess that was the "good ol days"








[/quote]

That's what I did viewing the old version of the site with Firefox, and is what I'm still doing now and it seems to be working fine. Granted, I'm not sure I've gone more than 24 hours between checking for new posts since the change to the new version for the site.








[/quote]

Ok, let me rephrase. Before, I could view the topics from the last 24 hours. With the threads that had been updated since I last viewed them, the thread title would be in bold print, signaling that I had not yet read the latest posts. This is what is no longer working for me. Unless I reopen each thread, I have no way of knowing what threads have new posts.


----------



## H2oSprayer

And what's with the folders on the far left of the Forums page. I noticed that some of them are grayed out while others are a bright color. Is that what I should be looking at to know what's new?


----------



## Camping Fan

H2oSprayer said:


> And what's with the folders on the far left of the Forums page. I noticed that some of them are grayed out while others are a bright color. Is that what I should be looking at to know what's new?


Yup, that's it. The threads with new posts since your last visit are a brighter, darker color. If you click on the thread title you will be taken to the first unread post.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Doug, not sure if this has been covered yet so please frogive me if it has. With the old software, within each post of a thread, there was a button that we could click on to take us to the top of the page for quicker navigation. I don't see it here, is that something that could be added back in?

BTW, after a few weeks of familiarization, things are much easier on my end.


----------



## CamperAndy

H2oSprayer said:


> Doug, not sure if this has been covered yet so please frogive me if it has. With the old software, within each post of a thread, there was a button that we could click on to take us to the top of the page for quicker navigation. I don't see it here, is that something that could be added back in?
> 
> BTW, after a few weeks of familiarization, things are much easier on my end.


The jump to the top is on the very bottom left "Back to Top".


----------



## H2oSprayer

CamperAndy said:


> The jump to the top is on the very bottom left "Back to Top".


Being on the very bottom kinda defeats the purpose for having the button, doesn't it?


----------



## CamperAndy

H2oSprayer said:


> The jump to the top is on the very bottom left "Back to Top".


Being on the very bottom kinda defeats the purpose for having the button, doesn't it?
[/quote]

Well that is what is currently there, I am sure Doug can see options to add the old TOP button back.


----------



## john7349

H2oSprayer said:


> Doug, not sure if this has been covered yet so please frogive me if it has. With the old software, *within each post of a thread*, there was a button that we could click on to take us to the top of the page for quicker navigation. I don't see it here, is that something that could be added back in?
> 
> BTW, after a few weeks of familiarization, things are much easier on my end.


Agree with H2oSprayer... Not the bottom and not the top, but to the left of each post, there was a "back to Top"button that was very helpful.


----------



## CamperAndy

john7349 said:


> Doug, not sure if this has been covered yet so please frogive me if it has. With the old software, *within each post of a thread*, there was a button that we could click on to take us to the top of the page for quicker navigation. I don't see it here, is that something that could be added back in?
> 
> BTW, after a few weeks of familiarization, things are much easier on my end.


Agree with H2oSprayer... Not the bottom and not the top, but to the left of each post, there was a "back to Top"button that was very helpful.
[/quote]

This is true but currently there is only one at the very bottom.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I have noticed this too. I will look into what is possible in the way of a fix.

Here is a little trick I just found, at least on a Mac...

Key [Command] and [Up arrow] simultaneously and it will take you to the top of the page. [Command] + [Down arrow] will take you to the bottom of the page.

Windows probably has something similar, but I am not in front of a Windows PC right now, so I can't say for sure.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> I have noticed this too. I will look into what is possible in the way of a fix.
> 
> Here is a little trick I just found, at least on a Mac...
> 
> Key [Command] and [Up arrow] simultaneously and it will take you to the top of the page. [Command] + [Down arrow] will take you to the bottom of the page.
> 
> Windows probably has something similar, but I am not in front of a Windows PC right now, so I can't say for sure.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> I have noticed this too. I will look into what is possible in the way of a fix.
> 
> Here is a little trick I just found, at least on a Mac...
> 
> Key [Command] and [Up arrow] simultaneously and it will take you to the top of the page. [Command] + [Down arrow] will take you to the bottom of the page.
> 
> Windows probably has something similar, but I am not in front of a Windows PC right now, so I can't say for sure.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


PC IE8 is

CTRL-HOME - top 
CTRL-END - bot


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> I have noticed this too. I will look into what is possible in the way of a fix.
> 
> Here is a little trick I just found, at least on a Mac...
> 
> Key [Command] and [Up arrow] simultaneously and it will take you to the top of the page. [Command] + [Down arrow] will take you to the bottom of the page.
> 
> Windows probably has something similar, but I am not in front of a Windows PC right now, so I can't say for sure.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


PC IE8 is

CTRL-HOME - top 
CTRL-END - bot
[/quote]

You are too fast....I wanted to answer this one.







.gif[/img]


----------



## john7349

In PC IE8, after poking around, it looks like a simple "*TAB*" will take you to the top also...


----------



## wolfwood

Huh!!

Now that you mention it...TAB does the same on a Mac. And DELETE takes you out of the thread and back to the list (presumably the list you came from...in my case, that was New Content)


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Huh!!
> 
> Now that you mention it...TAB does the same on a Mac. And DELETE takes you out of the thread and back to the list (presumably the list you came from...in my case, that was New Content)


And [Shift]+[Tab] takes you to the bottom of the page!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

